# First Aid Bird Kit Suggestion



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello! 
So I am starting to organise/buy some materials and products for my two female budgies first aid kit and while doing that, I'm going to be writing down notes that will be inside the kit of what to do if something happens; so if my bird stopped breathing and there's no heartbeat, I could quickly get the book out of the kit and read on how to do cpr - I'll print some photos and stick them on too). 
Anyway, my question -
While trying to search for some products, I came across a product called Morning Bird Blood Stop Powder Styptic Powder. I was wondering whether it's effective or/and if you have heard of it? I tried looking for reviews and couldn't find anything on it. What do you think?
Also, do blood stop powders have an expiration date to them (sorry if it's a dumb question). 

I may have some more questions but I can't think of any right now so I hope this thread doesn't get turned off early. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Diamondwings (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi!
I have another Styptic Powder for stopping bleeding if it ever occurs. I've never used Morning Bird Blood Stop Styptic Powder, so I have no opinion. However, you can use any cauterizing agent like cornstarch to stop bleeding in budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good for you for planning ahead and being prepared for emergencies. :thumbup:

Stypic powder (no matter which brand) is good to include in your first aid kit and there is no expiration on stypic powder.

The guidance you will need as you assemble your budgies' First Aid Kit andprinted information to go along with it is available in the Budgie Articles and Stickies. 

Please refer to the information in the links below:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/374258-anatomy-how-administer-cpr-bird.html

There are many other Articles and Stickies that will also be helpful to you.

Best wishes!*


----------

